# I need Advice in an offer



## mambouch1974 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi everybody,
I’m from Canada, and I received an offer from a telecom operator in Dubai. This offer consists of 10000$/month with housing allowance (2 beds), schooling (maximum 40000 Dhs/ year), and 1 airplane ticket per year.
I’m a telecom engineer with 9 years of experience (5 years as electronic technician and 4 years as telecom engineer). My wife works as medical secretary. We both earn a 94000$ per year (62000 $ for me and 32000$ for my wife).
We have to guys: 6 and 2 years old.
I want to know if it is interesting for us to move to Dubai in term of money.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

If you mean 10,000dhs per month- I dont believe so,(for a family) if you mean dollars, then yes, it would be more doable.

1. Is the housing allowance fixed or will the amount vary each year for a 2 bed apartment as rents increase every year (ie if they give you 130,000dhs for 2 bed flat 1 year., it wont be enough next time)

2. Is the school allowance 40,000 dhs EACH child -
That is about a minimum amount needed for elementary schooling here (doesnt include buses,uniforms, extra curicculum activities etc)
It too, needs to be flexible as fees also increase at a scary rate.
Is the younger one going to nursery- they arent cheap either, so will need to make an allowance for him (especially if your wife works)-

3. Im afraid, your wifes line of work is generally filled by Filipinos as their wages are very low.


----------



## mambouch1974 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks sgilli3 for your quick reply.
I mean 10,000 US$ per month.
And for schooling it's 40,000 dhs maxumum per year. that means I have now 40,000 dhs for 1 kid, but in the future, I will have 40,000 dhs per year for the 2 kids.

Is it enough to leave my actual job in Canada to move to Dubai??

Thanks


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

That amount equates to approx 37,000 dhs per month, which is certainly OK if a reasonable housing/schooling allowance is paid.

What about things such as relocation costs?
Are the company paying to have your goods moved here, or are they paying a furnishing allowance instead?

Also,as of July 1st, your employer will have to organise medical for you (this wont necessarily include your family..you will need to check that out)

Rent is payable 1 year up front and there are agent fees of 5 %. Will company pay that amount or will you?
Also connections for electricity/water, as deposits must be paid.

Do you have pets that need to be relocated?
If so, are they being paid for too?

Is the airline ticket, 1 per family member each year, or just for you?

What about a car? Is there an allowance or are you having to buy that yourself? And will your wife need one?

The offer sounds fine, as long as there isnt a cap on housing allowance...but I would check contract very carefully before committing.

Cheers


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

For school you need around 40000Dhs for esach child.


----------



## mambouch1974 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thank you.
For the housing there are no problem, the company will pay for me a 2-bed apartment. For the schooling, they will pay 40000Dhs per years for all kids (even if have more than 2). So, I have to pay by myself the difference.

For the relocation costs, they will pay for me the plane ticket for all my family. Also, they will pay some furnishing allowance (Fridge, …..).
And one car will be given by the company. I suppose my wife will need one, but I have to pay for it.

Honestly, my concerns are not only to find a job in Dubai, and live comfortably, but also the money saving. My objective is to save at least 40% of my direct salary (40 % of 10000 US$). Is it possible???. If not, it better for me to stay here in Canada.

Thanks Sgilli3.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

mambouch1974 said:


> Thank you.
> For the housing there are no problem, the company will pay for me a 2-bed apartment. For the schooling, they will pay 40000Dhs per years for all kids (even if have more than 2). So, I have to pay by myself the difference.
> 
> For the relocation costs, they will pay for me the plane ticket for all my family. Also, they will pay some furnishing allowance (Fridge, …..).
> ...


Honestly? When you have to pay for schooling for your other child, plus a car for you wife, it may be hard for you to save 40% of your salary. When you say 1 plane ticket per year, does that mean for all your family or just yourself? Also, if your wife intends to work, she may find it hard to find a job that pays her a wage comparable to what she is receiving in Canada. And if she were to work, you would either have to pay for a maid, or for nursery, which is expensive. I guess you have to really do some sums, because I don't really know what sort of lifestyle you want to live over here. Only you know that.


----------



## mambouch1974 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks Fossy.
The one ticket airplane is for all familly members. But, I think I shouldn't leave my actual job.
Thanks for all of you who reply to advice me.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I was thinking about your post this morning (really should 'get a life'). 40% equates to around 15,000 dirhams a month. You could do this but it would mean sacrifices. Which we all make in order to achieve things we want to achieve. But without knowing what your lifestyle is like now, I will have to make assumptions. I would assume you would have to sacrifice a great lifestyle your kids have with the great outdoors in Canada because Dubai doesn't really offer that, especially with apartment living. Dubai is not cheap to entertain your kids and one thing we really miss is the sporting opportunities that our kids had in Australia. After saving 15,000 a month you may find it hard to travel etc. Then the stress of leaving family support with young children and moving to a very foreign country is not to be underestimated. So I guess it all depends on what you're ready to sacrifice. In regards to your wife, I gave up a job I really liked to come here. I never thought I miss working, but I do. On the plus side, our kids will be well travelled and they go to a school here that we would never be able to afford at home and they have some lovely friends of all different cultures and religions.

I see you have made your decision anyway. Good for you for at least entertaining the idea and doing research. I know some families who came here presuming they would be better of because of the no tax thing and found out they aren't. Now they are either stuck here, or the family is broken up because the wife and kids have returned home and the husband has to stay here to see out the contract.


----------

